# What is this?......Game Cam Pic



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

East Texas Piney Woods and trying to figure out what this animal may be! Could be a bobcat but looks to have a long tail? Need your expert opinions!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Coyote?


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

i must be blind all i see is the ground and darkness lol wheres it at?


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

Coyote


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

John Paul said:


> Coyote


X2


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Jackelope


----------



## ONDABORDER (Sep 23, 2009)

Young turkey disturbed off of roost? or some other type fowl? doesn't look like a guinea fowl though. young turkey!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

i think its too small to be a yote...here is a daytime pic of same location to get an idea of the distance


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

Cool guessing game. Try this.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Fishing Logic said:


> Cool guessing game. Try this.


something hauling ***.....


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

With the resolution this low it is hard to say for sure.


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> With the resolution this low it is hard to say for sure.


Not sure what it is, but it appears to be right behind you!

Seriously, my guess is an owl.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

The first one is an armadillo walking towards the camera.

The second one...I dunno.

How about this one? Makes me laugh every time I see it. A giraffe perhaps?


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I think the first one is a fox trailing away from the cam. 2 and 3????


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Fox.


----------



## Enviroman (Jul 20, 2005)

Most camera zoom and fade. Your second picture may not be the same aspect and zoomed in alot closer because it is focusing on the person.
I still go with the coyote theory.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

Chupacabra. 

15 replies and no one said that? You guys are slipping....


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*armadillo*

armadillo


----------



## TUNNEL HAND (Aug 5, 2009)

Beats the shift out of me!!!!

T-HAND


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Split-tailed fox maybe?


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

almost positive it is a yote as within a minute from having almost the identical picture as what i posted in number 1, i have two more pics.........and there is a baby yote with its momma! thanks guys!


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Gotta go with a fox walking away from the camera, you can see the ears.


----------



## Persimmon Valley Bucks (Dec 30, 2009)

i am guessing a fox or coyote


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

a chicken !


----------



## Joker74 (Aug 19, 2009)

chupacabra?


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

John Galt said:


> Chupacabra.
> 
> 15 replies and no one said that? You guys are slipping....


I was wondering how long it would take!


----------



## KevinTx7 (Nov 10, 2009)

possum?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Coyote or fox walking away. You can see the ears and bushy tail (sort of)

Charlie


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

flounder


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

sotol buster said:


> flounder


i've seen as many flounder there as ive seen ANY other animals! definitely not a good year for hunting....


----------



## Capt.Buzz (May 21, 2004)

Yote or Fox. Go check out the print.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Hair or Hare...what?


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

a Wendigo ??


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I am putting 90 percent of my chips on Yote....10 on Fox, I am all in on it being one of those two.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Any tracks arround? Looks coyote-ish to me. Maybe a yung-un. Or "Chupa Cabre" maybe.


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

Too much hair to be a Chupacabra...


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Going to pass on my little ones vote
Its Winn Dixie! Final answer..


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

aardvark.


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

I don't know what the critter is, but the track this side of it is a tyrannosaurus rex.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

An elf in a fur coat


----------

